# Sticky  General Photography: Post Yours!



## sedition

I like photography. Here are some pics I took recently.


----------



## Guest

^^ nice!!

here's some of mine...


----------



## sedition

1st and 4th are super-duper awesome!


----------



## Guest

thanks! yeah, i like the tree one. the caption for it on my myspace is (of course) "make like a tree & grow".

i need to do more B&W stuff though...i really like your stuff. it just gives it a whole new feel.


----------



## sedition

N~R~G said:


> thanks! yeah, i like the tree one. the caption for it on my myspace is (of course) "make like a tree & grow".
> 
> i need to do more B&W stuff though...i really like your stuff. it just gives it a whole new feel.


Yeah, the only color stuff I really do is sunsets, and I am obsessed with those. I'll post more of those tomorrow.


----------



## RidePowder




----------



## nzboardlife

anyone got any advice on a nice mid-range/priced camera i should pick up, been meaning to get a nice proper one for a long time


----------



## sedition

nzboardlife said:


> anyone got any advice on a nice mid-range/priced camera i should pick up, been meaning to get a nice proper one for a long time


What do you define as "mid-range?" Throw some numbers at me.


----------



## sedition

Alexander said:


> A little bit of everything.


Damn, man. That is some sick shit. If you got more, please post!


----------



## tomtom88

mpdsnowman said:


> I also do commercial photography for people. Here is one of my own.


shameless plug!!!


----------



## sedition




----------



## Guest




----------



## Perpetual3am

Nice pics everyone! I'd like to throw some of mine up, what you using to host your pics? Or does this site give you some space?


----------



## Guest

Perpetual3am said:


> Nice pics everyone! I'd like to throw some of mine up, what you using to host your pics? Or does this site give you some space?


picture.com but i would be very careful with them. they try to get you to buy this $70 book that doesnt exist that apparently has your picture in it haha


----------



## RidePowder

I use photobucket


----------



## Perpetual3am

Thanks, I setup one on photobucket.

Here's a pic of the family farm:


----------



## Guest

nice. now try to grow something we can eat


----------



## sedition

I use this for hosting:

TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## Guest

thenightmare said:


> nice. now try to grow something we can eat


or smoke 


and my shit's hotlinked from my myspace acct


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> or smoke
> 
> 
> and my shit's hotlinked from my myspace acct


i'm going to canada this weekend!! i'll get some!!


----------



## Dcp584




----------



## Guest

nice. i love color. my room is this color of green


----------



## sedition

Dcp584 said:


>


*ROCK!* Where were those taken?


This thread should be a sticky, too!


----------



## Dcp584




----------



## sedition

Dcp: Pm Sent!!!


----------



## Suburban Blend

*I still don't know my f-stops*










more at these locations
First image library - dated old school, NZ JH, CA:
Baconzoo Library of Snowboarding Routes and Culture

Resort Photographer Peek'n Peak, NY:
baconzoo Gallery - Peek'n Peak Photo Gallery

Suburban Blend Pimp:
Picasa Web Albums - Suburban Blend


----------



## Dcp584

If you wanna check out some more of my stuff look at dcp594.deviantart.com


----------



## Guest

awesome shots, dan!


----------



## Guest

N~R~G said:


> or smoke
> 
> 
> and my shit's hotlinked from my myspace acct


imagine , a whole field...
would probably die after 1 week


----------



## Dcp584

sedition said:


>


This one is sick. I love how the lights make bars on the wall.


And thanks Jenn


----------



## Flick Montana

P.S. I'm a nature photographer. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


>


I agree I like this one as well. You get a kind of silhouette effect and teh bright blue sky makes it more intense.


----------



## RidePowder

/ignored


----------



## Guest

RidePowder said:


> /ignored


they ignored you because ur a VW fan


----------



## Dcp584

I didn't ignore him I just had to go to lunch, and have been busy since I got back.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Dcp584

N~R~G said:


>


I'm suprised your flash didn't rape all the color out of this picture


N~R~G said:


>


and the lighting in this shot is fucking awesome


----------



## Dcp584

RidePowder said:


>


I liek this I think it looks great, the only thing I would have thought would look better is if the big white bar which I assume is side walk had a darker shade to it or maybe visible texture just to add a little more contrast to the picture.


----------



## RidePowder

actually that isnt a sidewalk, its an elevated concrete planter. The trees arent very large maybe 10 feet in height overall, and that "sidewalk is all of 10in. wide. I do agree I wish it was darker, however when I exposed the negative .3 seconds longer than I did on this shot the effect on the trees was negligible which disappointed me because I like the silver/black contrast on the trunks, and especially the silver leaves...


----------



## Guest

yeah, that was my favorite shot of yours too.


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> I'm suprised your flash didn't rape all the color out of this picture
> 
> and the lighting in this shot is fucking awesome


i only pretend i know what i'm doing, but i really have little clue. i get composition, but really have little knowledge on how to work my camera to my advantage.


----------



## Dcp584

RidePowder said:


> actually that isnt a sidewalk, its an elevated concrete planter. The trees arent very large maybe 10 feet in height overall, and that "sidewalk is all of 10in. wide. I do agree I wish it was darker, however when I exposed the negative .3 seconds longer than I did on this shot the effect on the trees was negligible which disappointed me because I like the silver/black contrast on the trunks, and especially the silver leaves...


Oh wow are you actually using film? See all mine are digital so it makes easy to make simple corrections either right then and there or once I get back to a computer and get to touch up things via photoshop. Most of my picture aren't heavily edited though. I don't want you to think that I take just shit photos and edit them until they look like they do. I have thousands upon thousands of crappy pictures amongst the 60 some good one that I deem worth to put online as a representation of me. 

And Jenn I don't really know all that much about photography, I know basic camera function and I know what I like in a shot and some basic concepts. And like I said I have thousands of crappy ones, When I go out to take pictures I spend a whole day out and take hundreds of pictures. It's alot of trial and error to find what works.


----------



## Perpetual3am

DCP: My gf and I were admiring your work (love the textures in those old building shots:thumbsup and were wondering how much psot-production work you do on them? I noticed there is some that have been retouched with photoshop to highlight the colours. Seems there is a predominance of blue throughout, was that just because of the subject matter already having it, or added in later? Really nice work!!


----------



## Dcp584

When I am editing I think I tend to lean towards cooler filters if I am using it. Also the lighting inside the buildings tends to make things seem a little cooler because the interiors are generally cooler colors, and also in some of the photos I used a polarizer so that might have that effect as well.


----------



## tomtom88

here are just a few of mine. i love nature shots and architecture shots. and wildlife when i can.


----------



## Dcp584




----------



## Dcp584

Now for some of my nature stuff


----------



## Dcp584




----------



## Dcp584

Ok I'm tapped out for now


----------



## Dcp584

Ok so I lied, but i've been tryign to think of a title for this one for a while. Anyone got any ideas.


----------



## RidePowder

lights out

by the way what camera are you using


----------



## Guest

yea i was kinda curious about that as well. Im in the market for a new camera and i was wondering what everyone used. most of my experience has been with a nikon d70 and a kit lens (18-55 f3.5)?, but that the newspaper i work at i shoot with an old cannon d10 and a fairly nice 70-200 f2.8 for HS football games. Also i am guessing you guys don't pack your stuff out on the slope with you?


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Ok so I lied, but i've been tryign to think of a title for this one for a while. Anyone got any ideas.


really? it's right there written on the wall for you! name it "shine". 

edit: oh wait, or does that say "slime"? lol.

either way, those buildings were like a gold mine of pictures for you! you take awesome shots.

all of you do, really! i didn't realize we had so many good photographers on this board!

good yob, good yob fellas!


----------



## Dcp584

Most of them are taken with a Sony DSC-H2 But most of my newer ones like that last one are taken with a Nikon D40, but that one is my dads so I just borrow it. I'd like to get my own but what I would like to have is a Canon 40D or something like that but that camera is like $1500. So i'll probably endup with like a XTi or XSi. I also contemplated sticking with nikon that way I can share lenses with my dad.


----------



## sedition

RidePowder said:


> lights out


The lights, I think, are the most interesting part of this pic. I was also thinking of something in reference to them. The first thing that popped into my head was "Illumination," but that dosen't seem quite right. I know I'll be thinking about this as fall asleep tonight!


----------



## sedition




----------



## Guest

Uhh so mine are all pretty amatuer but what ever, deal with it.








Unfortunately the wing mirror of my car snuck in on that one.


----------



## Guest

pretty good for amateur!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

my car


----------



## Guest

a good cross-section of my "work". 
some of it's very old, some is still pretty fresh.
my camera broke recently, which i was madly in love with.

there's a bit more buried on a hard drive that i'll probably fish out later.


----------



## T.J.

all of you take such awesome shots. My wife is the photographer of the family. I got her an rebel xt for christmas last year and she loves it. To be completely honest i couldnt take a good picture to save my life.


----------



## Dcp584

From my trip to the national zoo over teh summer


----------



## Guest

that last pic =>
:thumbsup:


----------



## Dcp584

Whos' last pic?


----------



## Guest

Dcp584 said:


> Whos' last pic?


yours cutie!


----------



## Dcp584

I think alot of that has to do with where you are positioned wille taking the shot. It would help though if we could see what exactly you are talking about.


----------



## Suburban Blend

perspective is a cool thing to use in your compositions.


----------



## tomtom88

thats a sweet rail. too bad... that yellow blob really ruins the "perspective":cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

that rail is gnarly.


----------



## Guest

walking to campus from my house this morning

took it with my phone


----------



## Flick Montana

Not exactly artistic, but NICE. I suppose you're in the ice storm out East.


----------



## Guest

Flick Montana said:


> Not exactly artistic, but NICE. I suppose you're in the ice storm out East.


first post never said it had to be artistic. and then i figured i dashed the idea when i posted that i took it with my phone. just figured i would show all of you westerners what you're missing out on


----------



## Flick Montana

I didn't mean to sound as if it shouldn't have been posted here. There is a post in the Regional Chat area about the ice storm. I was really hoping to see some first hand pics of it. Thanks. Hope you guys are doing ok out there.


----------



## alf

Just found this thread -- holy crap you guys are amazing. Stuff by sedition, dcp, loricybin, nrg, all friggin awesome. I'll use this as inspiration to keep tinkering with my camera! Any tips on places to go around greater boston?

I want this thread to keep going so I'll throw in these three...


----------



## Flick Montana

That snake is gorgeous. I assume it is your pet? What kind of snake is it?


----------



## alf

Flick Montana said:


> That snake is gorgeous. I assume it is your pet? What kind of snake is it?


Thanks! He was my pet -- now passed 

He was an amelanistic corn snake. The morph is called motley sunglow.


----------



## Jay29

My Mustang.


----------



## Flick Montana

Sorry to hear that he passed away.  How old do they live to be?


----------



## Guest

Northern Idaho


----------



## Guest

*my fiance*









damn


----------



## Guest

dude. are you rockin a mullet?????


----------



## alf

Flick Montana said:


> Sorry to hear that he passed away.  How old do they live to be?


Yeah, it was a bummer. No worries though. They're supposed to live to 10 or 20, but this guy took sick when he was only about 5.


That's not a bad looking mullet on thenightmare


----------



## Flick Montana

Nice hockey hair!


----------



## T.J.

Flick Montana said:


> Nice hockey hair!


muahaha!

and fiance? i was sure you were about 16. fo realz.


----------



## Guest




----------



## FoShizzle

N~R~G said:


>


[email protected]#!%@*[email protected]


----------



## T.J.

N~R~G said:


>


i hope some of that is going to vermont


----------



## Guest

it's definitely yummy, but i don't know if i'll be bringing something that pretty to jay...may have to bring something prettier!


----------



## Guest

I've done some photography here and there, mainly cars as well as my fish.




























My car


----------



## Deviant

Search pays off, just found this. Been doing it just as a serious hobby. Here's some of mine (all taken from my gallery on deviantart.) Any other DA users here?




























If these are too big let me know.


----------



## Suburban Blend

*one from last night*

30 second exposure F/20 800 ISO with a stock Canon EOS Rebel and 28mm lens. I still don't know my F-stops. So I fired randomly using various exposure settings between 1-30 seconds.


----------



## paulperroni

Here is one of mine...


----------



## Guest

These are some of mine that i've taken over the years.
http://fav.me/d26t111
http://fav.me/d21t0uw
http://fav.me/d21t1pd


----------



## AWNOW

My Deviant page: Anthem40's Gallery

I am still quite the amateur, but love taking pictures. More active in the summer with the camera though.


----------



## Guest

you may be an amateur but those are pretty high quality! props.


----------



## Deviant

> My Deviant page: Anthem40's Gallery
> 
> I am still quite the amateur, but love taking pictures. More active in the summer with the camera though.


Deviant-watched you, nice sunset shots for sure. Yeah I do way more summertime as well.

Couple more, neither is edited other than copy write.


----------



## romaniaK

i have so many pics... here's a few for now


----------



## Guest

Damnnnn thats some realllllly impressive photography...I was thinking about posting but nevermind!

:thumbsup: to everyone!


----------



## romaniaK

^^^^ I absolutely love the editing


----------



## romaniaK

^^self portrait. tripod and timer.










I have to upgrade my flickr account ... I forgot my pro expired and tons of my pics are now unreachable.


----------



## stoepstyle

I have some cool pictures too









If round top was a volcano. (Kirkwood CA)









Sunset on Silver Lake. (Kirkwood)









Props to Dick Reuter









Just chillin on top of chair 10. Betcha cant guess where this picture was taken









Brap at kirkwood









Another epic sunset at kirkwood


Do you guys see a pattern here? ahhaah


----------



## Guest

Damn all you guys are making me wanna take photography up again. I was into it for a while then needed the money more then the equipment, did what I had to do, and gave it up...but looking at the pictures Im definitely reconsidering my decision.


----------



## romaniaK

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Damn all you guys are making me wanna take photography up again. I was into it for a while then needed the money more then the equipment, did what I had to do, and gave it up...but looking at the pictures Im definitely reconsidering my decision.


My camera got stolen in august ... and I havent been able to get another one yet. being a college student sucks  I need to save some money and get one. I still have all my lenses, just no camera. If you have the possibility, you should get into it again. Photography is so amazing


----------



## Zee

Some of thse pics are amazing... and all of them are better than I could ever do 

Oh and romaniuK... sooo sooo HOT!


----------



## SPAZ

^QFmothereffingT!


----------



## Guest

romaniaK said:


> My camera got stolen in august ... and I havent been able to get another one yet. being a college student sucks  I need to save some money and get one. I still have all my lenses, just no camera. If you have the possibility, you should get into it again. Photography is so amazing



Yea it is hard being a college student...makes you apperciate things more though. Im really sorry to hear your camera got stolen..you have some beautiful pictures. I really like the one of the train tracks, what an awesome angle. When your into photography you have the talent to see things in different perspectives...thats a gift, not all people can do that. Seems like such a simple thing, but its really not. When I was into photography I would actually develop my own pictures, I gotta find my portfolio, these pics are making me wanna look for it. 

Have you checked E Bay or craigslist for a camera? I know they are so expenisive but maybe you can find some spoiled brat that took a photography class and doesnt need the camera anymore and is selling it for dirt cheap


----------



## romaniaK

^^ My dad taught me how to develop pictures, I just dont have the time and place to do it all the time, but I did do it in the past. I remember being in the dark room with him since I was about 5 ... that's why I started loving photography so much, even though his photos were mostly medical/technical for his work.

About a camera .... I really want a canon 5D ... they should be cheap now cuz the new model came out ... a price-drop is really what I was waiting for.


----------



## Guest

Sooooo I was like lemme help out a fellow snowboarder chick here...Im sitting at work for 12 hours today you know....so I just did a search on e bay and all those little websites...I found nothing less then $2300....DAMN!!!! Thats gotta be a sick camera though. Good luck with a price drop!!!


----------



## romaniaK

^^^ I know it's expensive as hell, but Photography is more than a hobby for me, and I have lenses worth thousands and I really want to get a full frame body. I rather wait and save some money than buy something that will not make my amazing lenses full justice. When I have to shoot promos I borrow my friend's camera cuz he borrows my lenses all the time so I am not in desperate need for a camera right now, I can wait for a little bit. 


here's moar:



























^this is the most moving picture I have ever taken. baby kitty was stuck on the roof, mommy kitty comes and helps out. Amazing.









when I get bored and can't find a model, I just set up lights and use a tripod and use myself as a model. they don't come out that amazing, but it's usually just for practice and experimentation.









a tad crazy editing, was going for the un-natural crazy look


----------



## Zee

romaniaK said:


> here's moar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^this is the most moving picture I have ever taken. baby kitty was stuck on the roof, mommy kitty comes and helps out. Amazing.


This is an awesome picture! 

You are really fucking good!


----------



## Guest

Romania---those pics are really something...they gotta be some of the best i have ever seen. You got a cool look too lol. Feel free to post more...! Especially the cat with the kitten...wow. Are you a dancer because i have noticed a lot of ballet pictures that you have taken. Anyway though, Unlimited amounts of :thumbsup: to you!


----------



## Guest

Anyone on DPChallenge - A Digital Photography Contest


----------



## romaniaK

I really appreciate the support, you guys are awesome <3

the girl in the dance pictures is my brother's fiancee. very good dancer. 

sorry Im short but I gotta run. my friends are coming to pick me up soon. <3 <3


----------



## Deviant

RomaniaK, if you use a canon, I highly recommend the 70-200 L 2.8 IS

Runs around 1500 bucks, but well worth it.



> Anyone on DPChallenge - A Digital Photography Contest


I used to be on there, totally forgot about it.

Edit: couple more from the zoo, both shot through glass. just posting because I'm bored off my arse. (again sorry for the copywrite, it's from deviantart where I normally post them)


----------



## tomtom88

All I have is a really nice point and shoot Casio Elixim 10.1 mp. I was going to post a couple of my own shots, but... it's tough to follow that last act haha.


----------



## Guest

BurtonX8 i used to be on there too but i just never had the time. people would spend hours/ days on one photo everyweek for the challenges.
its a good place to have your art rated to find out where you stand. Its still good and has alot of info.
My camera set up is
Canon rebel XS
canon 18-55 IS
canon 50-250 IS
Canon 50mm 1.8
The Canon L series lens are really nice buts its hard to justify spend 1000-2000 on a lens when not making money off it.
If it was my only hobby then yea.


----------



## romaniaK

BurtonX8 said:


> RomaniaK, if you use a canon, I highly recommend the 70-200 L 2.8 IS


I already have it.  its the most amazing lens evar 
Do you have the lion picture in color too? I think it would be more touching in color, it's such an amazing picture.


snowolf thank you.


----------



## Tarzanman

I didn't want to spend $1500 on a Canon 70-200 f/2.8, so I got a $600 Sigma 70-200 f/2.8
Big, heavy sucker. Glad that I didn't try to bring it on the slopes (I used my 85mm f/1.8 instead). I am hitting up against the limitations of my XSI rebel lately... I need something with a better focus system, but I can't afford a 7D

I hope these aren't too big?


----------



## romaniaK

^^
I have the same goggles as the girl in your picture, same color and everything. 

the night picture is awesome, I love long exposures like that. 











(the reflection in my glasses is a softbox that I couldnt get out of the way or make it smaller or something  )

old picture. got it off my dad's laptop since my external hdd is still in the states


----------



## tomtom88

Alright, so I found two of my pictures that I've deemed worthy of sharing.

Keep in mind, these were shot with a Casio Exilim, just a simple point and shoot. So nothing special..










Unfortunately this pic was taken before I figured out how to disable the time stamp...









This little fella was just kickin it at 14k+


----------



## Guest

romaniaK said:


> ^^
> I have the same goggles as the girl in your picture, same color and everything.
> 
> the night picture is awesome, I love long exposures like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (the reflection in my glasses is a softbox that I couldnt get out of the way or make it smaller or something  )
> 
> old picture. got it off my dad's laptop since my external hdd is still in the states


Is that you ^^^^?


----------



## Guest

Here are a few from my past trip to Utah....

The one of me with my arms out is after we all hiked to the tippy tippy top of Snowbasin...


----------



## Jay29




----------



## Jay29




----------



## weetsie

some film, rest taken with a rebel+24-70


----------



## Irish2685

There is some truly amazing photography in this thread. Keep up the good work guys/gals.


----------



## AWNOW

Jay, a guy on another forum I frequent takes pictures of buildings like that too. He is about to start publication of a coffee table book, pretty exciting. His website is urbanatrophy.com


----------



## kri$han

sloepstyle's got some nice mountain pics... I WISH we had mountains here :'(

romania; you've got some eye-pleasing pics there, fer sure


----------



## Jay29

AWNOW said:


> Jay, a guy on another forum I frequent takes pictures of buildings like that too. He is about to start publication of a coffee table book, pretty exciting. His website is urbanatrophy.com


I'll have to check that out! Thanks


----------



## romaniaK

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> Is that you ^^^^?


yup, that's me


----------



## stoepstyle

Just messing around with my PowerShot G2 (hahah olddd)






































Pretty pumped the way they came out!


----------



## Suburban Blend

*Cheap and Easy*

Canon EOS Rebel on Sports Mode finger down and only 6 shots. Stitched together in Photoshop via the Lasso tool and eraser tool. I also adjusted some pasted layers/Levels to match.


----------



## Syn

I'm not a photographer by any means, and this was actually taken with my phone. I was on the roof of the new Trump Tower in Chicago and just think it came out cool with the lighting. If it's garbage, mods, feel free to delete as to not lower the quality of the thread


----------



## SPAZ

taken last night at the local hill with my phone (my camera was stolen a while back)
i'm taking photography next year and if anyone here can recommend a good film camera that would be sick, too!


----------



## Guest

Everyone has been so creative its awesome, there is such a variety of photographs being posted on here. I cant remember who it was but that fireworks photo is an awesome night shot, loricybin i love that silhouette photo, nzgnu new zealand pics are rad, and nice work burtonx8 and romania, i actually like the reflection on the glasses romania in that last one with the shirt on.

i love b&w 









they closed mt hutt cause it was too windy (mt hutt is nicknamed mt shut cause its gets closed about 3 days a week from high winds) so we found a less windy spot and built our own littl kicker. just cause theres no chairlifts doesnt mean you cant make your own fun and still snowboard!









mt hutt


















kaikora maybe? nz









sumner, christchurch, nz



























studio stuff for school


----------



## SPAZ

i think that the second to last is my new background! it's funny how you guys drive on the opposite side of the road down under AND your lifts are the other way, too. :laugh:


----------



## Guest

by the way syn, i dont think there is such thing as a garbage photo, i like yours, and almost every photo records something you witnessed, a moment in history, or a creative expression, and i think quality only matters in certain circumstances like if you were selling your photograph to someone who required really high quality prints, or putting your photo in an art gallery or something. imagine if everyone only kept what they thought of as their "best" photos, you would lose records of so many memorable moments in your life!
i might never have seen the view from the roof of the trump tower in chicago if it werent for you posting your photo on here!


----------



## Guest

> i think that the second to last is my new background! it's funny how you guys drive on the opposite side of the road down under AND your lifts are the other way, too.



i love that you guys have gondolas


----------



## Jay29

Nice work livelife.


----------



## binarypie

I'm no pro but here are a couple of mine:




























I shoot a Pentax K200 with a Tamron Xr Di2 18-200.
One day I'll get more lenses.


----------



## m_jel

Perpetual3am said:


> Nice pics everyone! I'd like to throw some of mine up, what you using to host your pics? Or does this site give you some space?


i've been using redbubble.com for a while. solid site, you can sell work directly on it and its super easy to use


----------



## DiscoStu

SPAZ said:


> it's funny how you guys drive on the opposite side of the road down under AND your lifts are the other way, too. :laugh:


hahah I never really thought about the lift thing

Couple of rockclimbing shots from Aus:










This is definitely not me:










Safety meeting 150m up a climb:


----------



## Gibs

Here are a few I have taken...... 

There are alot of really good pics on here!

Heading to Big Bear after the big Jan 2010 snow.


----------



## T.J.

DiscoStu said:


> This is definitely not me:


sick trad route. do you know the grade on that?


----------



## Guest

Hey - new to the board, new to boarding and not even an amature photographer - but when we were on vacation in December i took some i thought were pretty cool. My dad is actually an avid photographer and quite good - and i was lucky enough to get all his creative genes... i might have it in me - just never really experimented with it.


----------



## Guest

found a few more from prior vacations...




























ok - im done now - i'll let the pro's continue to post their amazing stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## DiscoStu

T.J. said:


> sick trad route. do you know the grade on that?


It's a 20 (Aus grading) the only hard move is pulling the lip, other than that it's pretty cruisey... well, I'm told, I was just learning to climb when we were there.

The dude in the pic has done it before so he climbed up when my mate was having a rest just so he could take the whipper


----------



## T.J.

DiscoStu said:


> It's a 20 (Aus grading) the only hard move is pulling the lip, other than that it's pretty cruisey... well, I'm told, I was just learning to climb when we were there.


looks like an AUS 20 is a 5.10C (yds). not the toughest climb but not a scamble either especially on trad. i'm sure the crux is the roof. either way, looks like a fun send.


----------



## DiscoStu

T.J. said:


> looks like an AUS 20 is a 5.10C (yds). not the toughest climb but not a scamble either especially on trad. i'm sure the crux is the roof. either way, looks like a fun send.


Yah there's a bunch of jugs through the roof it's just the lip, you head too far left and there's nothing above you..


----------



## whiskaz

I've been dabbling in photography for a few years now. I shoot mostly kids (started doing it on the side some). Here's a couple of my daughter: 



















Some good stuff in this thread! I like landscapes as well, but don't get too much time to go out and shoot 'em.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

SHould be the most photgraphed 5.10 on the planet 



T.J. said:


> sick trad route. do you know the grade on that?


----------



## Deviant

Few more recent ones (except for the beach one, past summer)


----------



## Guest




----------



## stoepstyle

Ive been messing around with photoshop to get some cool results:










HDR










HDR


----------



## SobeMike

A few of mine:


----------



## T.J.

beautiful pics sobe.


----------



## SobeMike

T.J. said:


> beautiful pics sobe.


Thanks man! I want to get some snowboarding shots but nobody I know around here is good enough to shoot. Hopefully I can catch an event by the end of the year!


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

this thread is legandary


----------



## Cavman

*Some of mine frm Perisher, Australia*


----------



## SobeMike

Cool shots! I need to get my gear up on the mountain.


----------



## Guest

Hockley Valley









Hockley Valley









This photo was taken by my coach. Don't mind my horrible stance, this picture is from 2006, I've corrected it by now. Regardless, its a sick shot. 









Whistler









Go Home Lake









My Little Terrorist; under 3 months old. May your chinchilla soul rest in peace.









Self taken and edited









David Hockney Portrait I had to do in high school. Its old, but I still love it.


----------



## Cavman

Your Chinchilla looked lovely. I assume the terrorist comment related to his ability to sneak up and attack your feet? hehe


----------



## stoepstyle

Me reppin South Africa with my Springbok Jersey


----------



## sedition

A few recent self-portraits.

The Wall









Man in black









Single-malt stairway









German "living history" gear.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

^those are sick, well done.


----------



## sedition

InfiniteEclipse said:


> ^those are sick, well done.


Thanks!


----------



## Guest

Cavman said:


> Your Chinchilla looked lovely. I assume the terrorist comment related to his ability to sneak up and attack your feet? hehe


Aha thanks. She was such a handful! She would always jump on my shoulder and stuff when I don't expect it and she'd jump on her cage too and it made soooo much noise and it always scared the crap out of me 
Coolest creature ever though.


----------



## Guest

Camera, tripod, bag, lenses, stands, duct tape, backgrounds, lights - portable and studio, depends what type of photography really.


----------



## Zee

A lot fo these pics are really good! Some very talented peeps on this forum.


----------



## brujito

Seals - East Coast New Zealand










Niseko - Japan










Ngarahoe - New Zealand


----------



## Jay29




----------



## sedition

^ Jay, I love sunset pics. Those rock.


----------



## stoepstyle

Heres a funny photoshop I did


----------



## SobeMike

I haven't posted anything in a while so here goes. Click for large size:


----------



## Jay29

That's cool!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SobeMike

Jay29 said:


> That's cool!!:thumbsup:


Thanks! I can't wait to take it outside with a cool reflection. Maybe the alps!


----------



## Jay29




----------



## YouDork

brujito said:


> Seals - East Coast New Zealand


Seals and sea lions are my favorite!
:thumbsup: awesome pic.


----------



## Zee

I find pictures of urban decay fascinating and depressing at the same time. That bubble popping is pretty amazing!


----------



## Jay29

Zee said:


> I find pictures of urban decay fascinating and depressing at the same time. That bubble popping is pretty amazing!


There's a lot of it in Detroit.


----------



## paulperroni




----------



## SobeMike

paulperroni said:


>


Great shot!


----------



## SobeMike

Need to process a few more but here is a preview!

Click to make bigger:


----------



## stoepstyle

Sunset in Seattle


----------



## earl_je

SobeMike that's a tack sharp lens... what is it?


----------



## SobeMike

earl_je said:


> SobeMike that's a tack sharp lens... what is it?


Yeah, that lens is amazing. It's a 300mm 2.8L IS Canon Lens with a 1.4x extender on it. Imagine the shots without the extender!!!!


----------



## earl_je

SobeMike said:


> Yeah, that lens is amazing. It's a 300mm 2.8L IS Canon Lens with a 1.4x extender on it. Imagine the shots without the extender!!!!


no wonder it had an amazingly creamy bokeh also.. nice shots man. :thumbsup: where was it taken at?


----------



## earl_je

paulperroni: I really like raw unphotoshopped portrait pics.. you nailed this one! :thumbsup:


----------



## paulperroni

earl_je said:


> paulperroni: I really like raw unphotoshopped portrait pics.. you nailed this one! :thumbsup:


Thanks dude!!!


----------



## SobeMike

earl_je said:


> no wonder it had an amazingly creamy bokeh also.. nice shots man. :thumbsup: where was it taken at?


Thanks! They were taken in limpopo south africa on a game reserve.


----------



## stoepstyle

Yours truly:


----------



## Jay29

Random pic of my dog


----------



## Guest

just a collection of a few photos I have taken

friend wes racing








moab vacation








southwestern Colorado








pool in maui,








maroon bells, what a shit load of work to get these pictures








freesyle MX








more racing
http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/8858/bike3.jpg[/IMG
breck in the fall
[IMG]http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/8427/treesu.jpg


----------



## Guest

breck in the fall








Crankworks, winterpark,co


----------



## Deviant

Few old ones..










I know not so sharp, was shot through glass window too^









Red Panda^










Sorry for the watermark, images are being posted from Devaintart page (lots of art theft)


----------



## kMc

St. Anne's Cemetary unedited









film, unedited









film, unedited


----------



## snowjeeper

*edit - I'll leave this as a link because of large resolution lol. Can you resize using the img tag?

http://www.birdiepublishing.com/images/pond/IMG_1468.JPG


Here's a night shot of the pond I just finished. I'm not 100% with my camera yet, but it's better than what I normally would take.


----------



## malkinfleury

i've always been pretty interested in photography but i havn't really started yet. once i get the money i'm going to buy a t2i.

but at my church i was using somebody's 7d and i got a few cool pictures of the sound board there...

i'll just post my favorite one...let me know what you think.


----------



## Deviant

Nice shot, and you'll fall in love with photography. If video isn't an issue I'd look at the 50D first, its only my opinion but having a faster shooting rate is a blessing if you're at zoos, shooting sports, etc. The 60D is coming out soon and the 50D will become cheaper too. You honestly (well most people anyways) won't notice the 3mp difference between the T2i and 50D, even 10mp is fine for most situations, as many people don't blow up their photo's to big poster size.


----------



## malkinfleury

Thanks a lot...and thanks for the suggestion...

The reason I was lookin at the t2i was because o the hd video though cuz ive been intothat for awhile now...I'd go with the 7d but that's a bit out of my price range...even the t2i is a lot for me...next summer I might try to get a used 50d or 7d or something...


----------



## Dcp584

Here is some of the newer stuff I've been working on. A lot of it is HDR.


----------



## Dcp584




----------



## Guest

hi i know this isnt on the subject but i am new to this site and i cannot figure out how to do posts and post them i have done some blogs but i cannot figure out how to post posts! HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## PBR




----------



## Guest

BurtonX8 said:


> Nice shot, and you'll fall in love with photography. If video isn't an issue I'd look at the 50D first, its only my opinion but having a faster shooting rate is a blessing if you're at zoos, shooting sports, etc. The 60D is coming out soon and the 50D will become cheaper too. You honestly (well most people anyways) won't notice the 3mp difference between the T2i and 50D, even 10mp is fine for most situations, as many people don't blow up their photo's to big poster size.


How can You unsubscribe to this website:dunno:


----------



## Muki

That old house and the woods...I find them eerie.:thumbsup:


----------



## mmazach22

the woods had some sick colors in here, nice work!


----------



## Guest

*Underground Photography*

Just purely incredible film photo shooting. And unbelievable ISO numbers. DOn't know how to post photos, here's the link... La vida no vale nada: OAKOAK Blog Archive IN THE OCEAN ? PHOTOGRAPHS OF WAYNE LEVIN


----------



## Donutz

Are all these pictures (very nice, btw) offsite links? I haven't found a way to post an image so the site uploads it.


----------



## fredericp64

Just got into this but realized it grows on ya lol.



IMG_1121 by Fredericp64, on Flickr



IMG_0962 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0938 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0927 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


IMG_0892 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


----------



## fredericp64

Coucher soleil by Fredericp64, on Flickr



Maison by Fredericp64, on Flickr



Blur by Fredericp64, on Flickr



IMG_0097 by Fredericp64, on Flickr



IMG_1044 by Fredericp64, on Flickr


----------



## fredericp64

Donutz said:


> Are all these pictures (very nice, btw) offsite links? I haven't found a way to post an image so the site uploads it.


Create a flickr account, then copy/paste the BB Code link DIRECTLY into the window where you usually reply to a post. (don't go into the ''manage attachements window'')

Hope this helps.


----------



## Donutz

fredericp64 said:


> Create a flickr account, then copy/paste the BB Code link DIRECTLY into the window where you usually reply to a post.


So offsite links. Thanks. I'll do that.


----------



## sedition

Dcp584 said:


> Here is some of the newer stuff I've been working on. A lot of it is HDR.


DAMN, dude. That shit is unreal. Post more. Do you have a flickr site or anything? I'd love to see more.


----------



## sedition

A few self portraits I took the other day.


----------



## SwissMiss

I'm pretty amateur at landscapes. I usually do people. 
I haven't run these through photoshop yet. I usually use it to manipulate colours.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

^Nice work, what camera do you use?


----------



## SwissMiss

InfiniteEclipse said:


> ^Nice work, what camera do you use?


nikon d40 for light travelling.
and leica m8 for occasions 
Those pictures are taken with the nikon. I've had it since it came out, and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## elreeko

Heres some mostly recent shots. I use a $35 plastic Holga 135bc with 35mm film and a plastic lens. No computers, no photoshop.


----------



## Jay29

Down in the D!


----------



## SPAZ

I'm getting into a lot of SLR stuff for my photography class. When I develop some that I took today, I'll pass it on here.


----------



## SobeMike

A few more shots from this summer. Click for large:


Alaina by onefastvr6, on Flickr


Washington Monument Long Exposure by onefastvr6, on Flickr


Coffe Splash by onefastvr6, on Flickr


Alaina by onefastvr6, on Flickr


----------



## sedition

SobeMike said:


> Coffe Splash by onefastvr6, on Flickr


:thumbsup:

(I love have you have to type out 10 char to make a "legit" post, OR just add _one single_ emocon. The "logic" of that is pretty amusing.)


----------



## shifty00

A few of mine (point & shoot, cut me some slack...)
























































yes I love my 20th (GTI)...  :dunno:


----------



## Jay29

Just sitting around!


----------



## Donutz

that's one worried-looking dog. Were you talking about getting a cat?


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

Jay29 said:


> Just sitting around!


Gorgeous face



Donutz said:


> that's one worried-looking dog. Were you talking about getting a cat?


LOL, good wan


----------



## Jay29

Donutz said:


> that's one worried-looking dog. Were you talking about getting a cat?


:laugh:+1!!


----------



## HUNT24/7

Sea duck hunting in St Andrews N.B


----------



## SPAZ

i'm doing a lot of slr stuff right now. i realized that i really enjoy developing film 
here is something i did the other day, and i'll post some more prints tomorrow.
if anyone here wants to see more of my artsy stuff, i now have a tumblr where i'm posting this stuff: joshwisoff.tumblr.com








this being my first print ever, i didn't realize i developed it in reverse :laugh:


----------



## Deviant

Reflection^^









10 sec exposure 









mums

(showing a little blurry on here, real gallery is way sharper.)


----------



## rephreshed

my husband and my daughter apple picking









my husband, daughter, and mother in-law after a halloween parade









my husband at a beach in the Hamptons









view from Mirror Lake Inn in Lake Placid









my daughter last summer  i wish she was still that little









my daughter playing in the rain


----------



## SPAZ




----------



## SPAZ

OFF DA HOOK!


----------



## SPAZ

first one was mirrored :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

my fav.


----------



## sl33stak

I keep all my work at these two places.

Visual Inspiration Studios

and

Flickr: sl33stak's Photostream


----------



## zacm

www.flickr.com/westpeak


----------



## oneshot

i don't do many artsy photo's


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

DUDE...I know that car man, thats the car that runs on water man!!!! dope. nice pic


----------



## oneshot

InfiniteEclipse said:


> DUDE...I know that car man, thats the car that runs on water man!!!! dope. nice pic


Enumclaw, Wa. on the route to Crystal Mt.
i drove by one mornign on the way to the mountain after a nice storm. and it caught my eye. i stopped and snapped a pic.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse

oneshot said:


> Enumclaw, Wa. on the route to Crystal Mt.
> i drove by one mornign on the way to the mountain after a nice storm. and it caught my eye. i stopped and snapped a pic.


haha thats random :thumbsup:


----------



## ZOOM 3

just took this today with the iphone....wish I would have had a real camera there!


----------



## thetraveler

today's sunset at St. Anton. The bench is just outside my window which is about 60ft away from the chairlift. 

67131_750310010929_36802418_43368754_5929733_n | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## StarCommand

A handful of my flicks...









Greatest city in the world.









Brooklyn Bridge lit up for the 125th anniversary.









My man, Brad, enjoying the snow last year. This turned into 18 inches of fluffy stuff!









Me, enjoying the snow. Brad took this flick.









I was following everyone down the slope, flicking off when I could, and as I passed by this spot, I looked and Brad launched a snowball at me. I snapped a flick and kept riding. I love this shot. He's such a little bastard.









Took my friends tubing. The tube was a little deflated, and I didn't think to put some more air in it before we headed out. Everything was going fine until we dumped them and we had to stop so they could climb back on. Brad was driving, and he started idling forward a little and the tube started sinking. We all figured they would realize it was sinking and adjust their weight, but they didn't. So they kept sinking, and I kept shooting.









My dog loving his bath... not.









Brad in the terrace doorway in my apartment when I was living in Italy for a short spell.









View of Eiger, Monch, and Jungfrau from the Schilthorn. Switzerland.









Bradley sitting at the top of some local falls this autumn.

Haven't had the camera out on the slopes yet this year. I get nervous taking the big lenses out.


----------



## SPAZ

The indoor pictures are for my school project on movement, the rest were taken late night on xmas eve.


----------



## Powder Keg

SPAZ said:


> The indoor pictures are for my school project on movement, the rest were taken late night on xmas eve.


Overall some sweet pictures, but i'm not a huge fan of the last 2, they seem over exposed.
Well this is one of mine. i haven't gotten a chance to take a decent camera to a mountain or anywhere yet but i like this shot.


----------



## basso4735

Some of my favorites


----------



## MistahTaki

here are some of mine. film. darkroom


----------



## garlicbread

heres a few of mine. i havent taken a picture in a couple months, i just got bored with it, im sure ill be at it again soon though.


----------



## SPAZ

Powder Keg said:


> Overall some sweet pictures, but i'm not a huge fan of the last 2, they seem over exposed.


Yeah, I took them at 10pm. The overexposed thing was sort of what I was going for, however I couldn't get one without cars in it. That's what really screws it up.


----------



## Birk

First picture taken w/new camera - eos 60Dsnowy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Gjøvik fra stuen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## sabatoa




----------



## SPAZ

Must have been fun getting on the bridge. Great colors, too!


----------



## alf

I'm always amazed at the level of talent on this thread. You guys stomp all over the stuff on most "real" photography forums.









(H-pawn wants in on the game)


----------



## TwiggyUO

Chad Landers  by Colin Miletich, on Flickr


The View by Colin Miletich, on Flickr


Back Flip by Colin Miletich, on Flickr


Edit by Colin Miletich, on Flickr


----------



## LuckyRVA

Some pics of my recent trip to Istanbul, Turkey


Blue Mosque by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Sunset over the Golden Horn by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Galata Tower by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Galata Tower by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Lamp Shop by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Chatting away by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Blue Mosque (Sultanahmet Camii) at night by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


Dolmabahce Mosque by LuckyRVA, on Flickr


----------



## Prime320




----------



## Prime320

I love using shadows....


----------



## uh oh a virus

im soooo confused on that bike pic up there ^


----------



## Smokehaus

Look at the halfpipe at the bottom of the picture, shows you where the ground is lol.


----------



## Catman

size test..


----------



## Catman

how about a brownie


----------



## Shwank

No more than two days later the city brought gravel and covered it up. Seriously, they couldn't just move it.









A couple shots from a camping trip last August or so.

























Yea, that is a lot of eagles.









Some shots I took for my photography class...


----------



## Shwank

All of these plane-related or airborne shots were taken in Galena, Alaska during a flight trip. Yes, that is almost the majority of the Galena village with a few 20-30houses off to the left of the picture.

Just a pic a drew as a joke to a friend of mine.










Edit: aside from contrast on a couple pictures, none were altered or layered.


----------



## SPAZ

Birk said:


> First picture taken w/new camera - eos 60Dsnowy | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
> 
> Gjøvik fra stuen | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


How do you like your 60D? I'm shopping for a DSLR to buy this summer, and it has really peaked my interest.


----------



## Shwank

SPAZ said:


> How do you like your 60D? I'm shopping for a DSLR to buy this summer, and it has really peaked my interest.


I know i'm not the one you directed that question towards, but my teddy bear and drawing pics were taken with the 60D. I'm still learning the camera, but it seems solid.


----------



## fattrav

Some photos taken recently...


----------



## SPAZ

Shwank said:


> I know i'm not the one you directed that question towards, but my teddy bear and drawing pics were taken with the 60D. I'm still learning the camera, but it seems solid.


Thanks a lot, great pics!


----------



## ZOOM 3




----------



## Jay29

My dog at a pub in Detroit.


----------



## ColinHoernig

Here's a few shots I've taken. Mostly a filmer, but I take photos when I'm bored!


Spider Web by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Shed Midwest Crew by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Self Portrait by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Dyer Crew by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Fisherman by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


River by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Diptych by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


Self Portrait by Colin Hoernig, on Flickr


----------



## KingCharming

N~R~G said:


> or *smoke*
> 
> 
> and my shit's hotlinked from my myspace acct


THIS +1

10char


----------



## Corvonas

Taken from the crowd at Frontline RailJam - Stockholm, I got lucky and got a pretty nice spot on the rail. Also the lighting rig of one of the photographers with a pass was pretty helpful. I'm pretty happy wwith it though for a picture taken sandwiched in a crowd and with none of my lighting gear

Shot with Nikon D7000 and Nikkor 24-70mm F2.8, not sure of the other settings etc this is a link from my Facebook, would need to check the exif..


----------



## c0r3y.af

Anyone ever experience trouble with their DSLR cameras from shooting in freezing cold temperatures? I've been thinking of bring mine to the resorts to shoot my friends but am a little nervous. I mainly shoot cars and used to shoot paintball.


----------



## mangtarn

it's really nice to see so many like minded people on here!








This is one of my more recent work, haven't been doing photowalks recently because of school.
my deviantart.


----------



## C.B.

I don't have a fancy camera or any photo background but heres some phone pics from my iphone library that i like


----------



## ZOOM 3

few shots from down around deals gap...tail of the dragon, hellbender etc.


----------



## ColinHoernig

c0r3y.af said:


> Anyone ever experience trouble with their DSLR cameras from shooting in freezing cold temperatures? I've been thinking of bring mine to the resorts to shoot my friends but am a little nervous. I mainly shoot cars and used to shoot paintball.
> 
> [IMG ]http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6124/5968657934_936ff73370_z.jpg[ /IMG]
> [IMG ]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3196/5723595379_a4d8e7736b_z.jpg[ /IMG]
> [IMG ]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5121/5723807585_e8bb950ece_z.jpg[ /IMG]
> [IMG ]http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3371/5724408320_ceeaa154b1_z.jpg[ /IMG]


I've had no trouble with my 7D filming in very cold conditions. We've been "filming in progress" for our full length and I haven't had a single issue other than the battery not lasting as long


----------



## 509-pow

here some of mine.


----------



## paulperroni




----------



## Nette

mangtarn said:


> it's really nice to see so many like minded people on here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my more recent work, haven't been doing photowalks recently because of school.
> my deviantart.


OMG I love this.


----------



## the REASON




----------



## wvbms

Wow... you guys are inspiring. Here are a few from around Tahoe.


----------



## Nette

wvbms said:


> Wow... you guys are inspiring. Here are a few from around Tahoe.


Okay this is so beautiful. 
This makes me jealous haha, the place is sooo nice!


----------



## JustinAndrew




----------



## forestfalcon

Here are a few of my favorite pics. Mind you, I have a crappy point and shoot and an iphone...

Sea Lion in Galapagos:










Galapagos Tortoise:










Brown Pelican:










Blue Footed Boobies:










Maroon Bells:










Arenal Volcano erupting in Costa Rica:










Merlin (Falcon) off to ring up some starlings (can see it between the power lines):


----------



## Donutz

Blue footed Boobies: Possibly one of the dumbest birds on the planet.


----------



## forestfalcon

Donutz said:


> Blue footed Boobies: Possibly one of the dumbest birds on the planet.


Hence the origin of their name.


----------



## Memphis Hawk

Here's some. All shot on various types of 35mm film with a Nikon F5. I'll write what I can remember about each one.

50mm f1.8 400ISO









Fujifilm Color (cheapest film they offer) 85mm f.14 400ISO









Fuji Natura 1600 (perhaps not available in the states) 500mm f/8 1/6400 Shutter









Kodak 400TX 500mm f/8 1/1600 SP



















I also have a very extensive collection of Japanese Manhole Covers


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Some good ol fun!


----------



## poutanen

Wow there's some good stuff in here! Here's mine... Half taken with a Canon EOS 300D, the other half taken with a Nokia N8.





























Now for the Nokia N8 photos...


















EDIT: So I lost my phone this past Sunday (Nov 4th)... Just ordered a new Nokia 808, so I'll have some snowboarding pics up soon with the new camera!


----------



## onel0wcubn

Some from DC this weekend..



















































Few from Mexico.. PDC..


----------



## ThunderChunky

The day after the whole Boston Marathon thing...


















Falls During the Summer








And the Winter...
















My pups












Saw this as I pulled into my resort's parking lot. :icon_scratch::dizzy:


----------



## mhaas

Great thread! Dont know how i missed it until now, but here are some of mine...

these are all from the tetons last summer and fall. All the fires filled the air with smoke all summer which made for some sweet pics, IMO.

















the elk rut 









The king and his herum of bit*&^s









Rising from the ashes









First snow at first light.









fall colors


----------



## areveruz

*Don't mind the crappy iphone quality.*

Hiking the mountain 









Pre-season









This is where my summer job takes place...









This is across the street from my old high school...









When it's not snowboard season this is my zen.









Looking in from the Bay (Cape Cod)









Basically my back yard...only thing holding me back from moving out west.


----------



## ThunderChunky

You guys are lucky as shit to live in places like that. Live it up. And btw how the hell did you get that close to those Elk?


----------



## onthefence

What kind of cameras is everyone using?


----------



## CassMT




----------



## poutanen

onthefence said:


> What kind of cameras is everyone using?


I use a Nokia 808 for 95% of my shooting, and a Canon Digital Rebel (the original 6.3 MP version) for anything fancy.

Here's some stuff I've taken recently with the Nokia:



























And with the Canon:


----------



## mhaas

I think the elk know they are protected in the park. I was driving one moring and they were just chillin by the road. I use a canon d10 water proof PAS.


----------



## Epic

Some of my recent stuff. Use a Canon T3i, mainly with a Canon EF 50mm f/1.8 II and Tamron 17-50mm f/2.8 XR.


----------



## ThunderChunky

I use an iphone....... I am looking to buy a real camera, but it's do damn expensive and you can get non-shit photos from the Iphone. Gonna start using my GoPro 2 some more. It just sucks at distance shots.


----------



## poutanen

ThunderChunky said:


> I use an iphone....... I am looking to buy a real camera, but it's do damn expensive and you can get non-shit photos from the Iphone. Gonna start using my GoPro 2 some more. It just sucks at distance shots.


Honestly even an original rebel like mine is still worlds away from any camera phone or point and shoot. My Nokia 808 is 41 MP and the 6.3 MP Canon is still better for most shots.

There's a Rebel XT w/ 18-55 lens for sale in Calgary for $170 on Kijiji...


----------



## neni

10y old Sony Cybershot


















New Canon ESD 60


----------



## AKLarry

here is a few i got from this winter and spring


----------



## AKLarry




----------



## mhaas

WTF AKLarry.... Why do you have to one up everyone??? Those are amazing!


----------



## snowklinger

seriously mister national fucking geographic

:thumbsup:


----------



## DrnknZag

Here's a couple from my trip to San Fran last weekend. Taken with my Nikon D40 w/ D90 kit lens.

Enjoy!


----------



## mhaas

cool pics drnknzag.

Glacier NP









Wolverine cirque in summer









beaver pond in broads fork, bcc









SLC


----------



## Argo

Revelstoke mtn screwing around







Revelstoke sub peak area, my 13 year old is the spot about halfway Dow, he had just dropped off that little cornice/cliff

























































Here are some random pictures.....


----------



## LuckyRVA

Taken in Belize









An iguana who was peeking in our room









From the Empire State Rally


----------



## sponger606

cant beat COlorado for photo ops.


----------



## hardasacatshead

I really enjoy photography. It's not my job but it's certainly one of my passions. Here's a bunch of pics from this year travelling around. Hope you enjoy.

There's heaps more on my photography blog if you're interested methodically muddled | tall tales and short stories of a purposefully disorganised trip abroad


The Transfagarasan, Transylvania by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Devetashka Cave, Bulgaria by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Turkish Delight by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Cappadocia Ballooning by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Lukomir Lady by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Boca do Rio, Portugal by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Aiguille du Midi, Mont Blanc by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Pepe by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Ryōgoku Kokugikan by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


Kicker! by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## AKLarry

Got a few this spring and summer that weren't bad.


----------



## poutanen

Just took a little walk through the park yesterday near our house. Criticism or tips greatly appreciated, as it's something I'd like to get better at! These are linked through facebook so not original quality.










Would loved to have had my tripod and a longer focal length for this shot.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Lookin good poutanen, not much criticism to give in terms of exposure/processing etc to be honest but maybe look at composition a little more. 

With shots like the one of the grass and moon in the background you might think about moving the moon off centre and across to the left hand of the frame. The slope or the hill provides a bit of a natural leading line that draws the eye to the moon. Normally I'd say to have the main subject on the right side of frame as the brain naturally works its way from left to right but it simply can't work for every shot. 

Similarly with the shot of the bird. If you recomposed that one you'd put the bird on the right of frame. Since it's facing to the left, moving it to the right of frame gives the impression that it's got somewhere to go. For any moving subjects (birds, cars, kids, snowboarders, hookers) it's a good idea to leave a little space in front of the subject in the direction of travel/intended travel. 

Composition's where it's at mate. Google the rule of thirds, golden spiral (not shower) for some ideas on composition. Don't take them as gospel though, photography's highly subjective and you shouldn't apply "rules" to how you shoot. They're merely a guideline based on how most people perceive space. 

Keep it up dude, photography's a great hobby and a good little money maker on the side if you stick with it. I've been travelling all year and have been selling shots to travel magazines, websites etc to supplement funds along the way. I'd love to get over to the US during autumn/fall - the colours look unreal. 

I'm back in Aus at the moment and a mate and I chased a sweet storm for a few hours the other week, got a couple of nice shots, the second one is a 17 shot pano at 14mm - the photoshop file was over 4gb once stitched! I think if you click on the pic it'll take you to a better quality version on flickr. 

Cheers, Ben


Leslie Dam Lightning by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


A little bit of everything. by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## poutanen

hardasacatshead said:


> Lookin good poutanen, not much criticism to give in terms of exposure/processing etc to be honest but maybe look at composition a little more.


Awesome thanks! That's exactly the feedback I needed. So far I've been working on the basics, lighting, knowing your subject, and the rule of 3rds. Thanks again for the feedback! :yahoo:


----------



## hardasacatshead

Any time mate.


----------



## sabatoa

A few of mine


----------



## backstop13

hardasacatshead said:


> I really enjoy photography. It's not my job but it's certainly one of my passions. Here's a bunch of pics from this year travelling around. Hope you enjoy.


that is some seriously first-rate shit. Beautiful shots.

Thanks for posting man


----------



## hardasacatshead

Thanks dude! Much appreciated.


----------



## PiKiT

hardasacatshead said:


> I really enjoy photography. It's not my job but it's certainly one of my passions. Here's a bunch of pics from this year travelling around. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> There's heaps more on my photography blog if you're interested methodically muddled | tall tales and short stories of a purposefully disorganised trip abroad
> 
> 
> The Transfagarasan, Transylvania by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Devetashka Cave, Bulgaria by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Turkish Delight by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Cappadocia Ballooning by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Lukomir Lady by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Boca do Rio, Portugal by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Aiguille du Midi, Mont Blanc by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Pepe by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ryōgoku Kokugikan by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Kicker! by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr




Dude your pictures are amazing!!!


----------



## hardasacatshead

PiKiT said:


> Dude your pictures are amazing!!!


Cheers mate. I'm looking forward to getting over to the US in a couple of weeks and getting the end of fall colours. Should be fun.


----------



## Grego




----------



## PiKiT

hardasacatshead said:


> Cheers mate. I'm looking forward to getting over to the US in a couple of weeks and getting the end of fall colours. Should be fun.


what are you using to take these photos? 
What was the exposure for the star? ( I tried some astrophotography this summer and I couldn't seem to get it right).
If you have any tips or advice it is greatly appreciated 
I use a canon 60D with 50mm 1.4 looking to add some new glass to my line up


----------



## hardasacatshead

PiKiT said:


> what are you using to take these photos?
> What was the exposure for the star? ( I tried some astrophotography this summer and I couldn't seem to get it right).
> If you have any tips or advice it is greatly appreciated
> I use a canon 60D with 50mm 1.4 looking to add some new glass to my line up


I use a Canon 5D Mk3 and a bunch of lenses, mostly primes as I've found they force me to compose a better shot rather than simply zooming in.

The one of the stars is a 15sec exposure, ISO2500 using a 14mm ultra wide, more than likely at f/2.8. Anything longer than around 20-30sec and you'll get movement in the stars. Try using a custom white balance and set the temp around the 4000 mark to get the sky a bit blue, although if you shoot in RAW (you should) then you can just adjust that in post.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Got this one the other week. Liked it. 

Down the red dirt road by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## poutanen

hardasacatshead said:


> Try using a custom white balance and set the temp around the 4000 mark to get the sky a bit blue, although if you shoot in RAW (you should) then you can just adjust that in post.


For what it's worth, I noticed the Nokia Lumia 1020 is now allowing people to shoot in RAW on a smartphone. Considering the one complaint about the phone is that it has a blue tint to many photos, I thought it was cool that they're letting you adjust the WB later...

Another Nokia first: Digital Negatives for Lumia - Nokia Conversations : the official Nokia blog


----------



## PiKiT

hardasacatshead said:


> I use a Canon 5D Mk3 and a bunch of lenses, mostly primes as I've found they force me to compose a better shot rather than simply zooming in.
> 
> The one of the stars is a 15sec exposure, ISO2500 using a 14mm ultra wide, more than likely at f/2.8. Anything longer than around 20-30sec and you'll get movement in the stars. Try using a custom white balance and set the temp around the 4000 mark to get the sky a bit blue, although if you shoot in RAW (you should) then you can just adjust that in post.


I shoot in RAW 

thanks for the 15 second tip, I kept trying to keep low ISO bellow 640 to emphasize the stars.







































this is one a buddy of mine took using a similar set up to yours hardasacatshead


----------



## PiKiT

Here is one of a dog I am taking care of for a while :yahoo:


----------



## fraxmental

*nice view from the chairlift*


----------



## ThunderChunky




----------



## hardasacatshead

PiKiT said:


> I shoot in RAW
> 
> thanks for the 15 second tip, I kept trying to keep low ISO bellow 640 to emphasize the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is one a buddy of mine took using a similar set up to yours hardasacatshead


Is that Monterey aquarium in those pics? The jelly display is absolutely amazing there. Here's one I got:


Jelly! by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## PiKiT

nah it's Ripley's Aquarium in Toronto.


----------



## poutanen

Just got back from my honeymoon, took something like 1300 pics on my new Canon 7D! :yahoo: Think I got a few really awesome shots, I'll post up here once I've gone through them all...


----------



## LuckyRVA

Damn tapatalk


----------



## poutanen

poutanen said:


> Just got back from my honeymoon, took something like 1300 pics on my new Canon 7D! :yahoo: Think I got a few really awesome shots, I'll post up here once I've gone through them all...


Just realized I forgot to post these: Here are the ones I liked the most...














































Didn't realize until I got home there's a bee in this pic!









Screwed up the DOF on this one...


















This guy was up in a tree about 30 ft away from me...


----------



## poutanen




----------



## andrewdod

cool pano shot i took


----------



## LuckyRVA

Here's the photos I tried posting earlier...Anyway, just got back from Jackson Hole and Yellowstone last week.


----------



## chomps1211

LuckyRVA said:


> Here's the photos I tried posting earlier...Anyway, just got back from Jackson Hole and Yellowstone last week.



Nice! I spent 2-3 days in Jackson back in fall of 92 while I was driving cross country with my fiancé to introduce her to my family! I Loved it there! Just awesome scenery! Wildlife everywhere!! (...never got to see a bear tho!)  I Couldn't get over the way the Teton's just Burst up from the valley floor like they do. It was cool as hell to hear the elk bugling up in the hills in the distance too. I'd love to visit Jackson in the winter! 

We spent a lot of time driving to n from Yellowstone also while we were there! This was not too long after those massive fires in the late 80's. The areas flora and fauna was rebounding and coming back quite fast even then,.. I was wondering if there was any sign of those fires there still? 

Great pics. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## LuckyRVA

chomps1211 said:


> Nice! I spent 2-3 days in Jackson back in fall of 92 while I was driving cross country with my fiancé to introduce her to my family! I Loved it there! Just awesome scenery! Wildlife everywhere!! (...never got to see a bear tho!)  I Couldn't get over the way the Teton's just Burst up from the valley floor like they do. It was cool as hell to hear the elk bugling up in the hills in the distance too. I'd love to visit Jackson in the winter!
> 
> We spent a lot of time driving to n from Yellowstone also while we were there! This was not too long after those massive fires in the late 80's. The areas flora and fauna was rebounding and coming back quite fast even then,.. I was wondering if there was any sign of those fires there still?
> 
> Great pics. Thanks for sharing those.


No problem. This is my 3rd time in Jackson in the pst two years (2 for riding and then this trip). I absolutely love it there. 

There are still spots in Yellowstone that reflect the fire damage. Not sure if it's from the 80's fires. But, a bunch of areas are full of forest that's half burned up trees and half new growth. It's pretty neat to see. Driving through Yellowstone you have to pull over every 10 minutes to admire the views. It's an amazing place for sure.


----------



## hardasacatshead

Yellowstone's amazing that's for sure. We were there in January and it was brilliant going there in the winter. I'd love to see it in Autumn. 

I really like that first shot of yours RVA. 

Here's a couple of mine Jackson and Yellowstone

Close enough by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Jackson's Golden Hour by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Big Horn Sheep by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## hardasacatshead

Actually while I'm at it here's a few more from our trip around the US.

Zion National Park, Utah by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Horseshoe Bend, Arizona by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Bryce Canyon, Utah by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

The Candle Stick by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Mojave Point Sunset, Grand Canyon by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

South Rim, Grand Canyon by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## hardasacatshead

Grand Canyon Sunrise by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

The keyhole at Pfieffer's by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr

Heading home by Ben__Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## LuckyRVA

Awesome photos man! Is that some sort of jellyfish in the last photo?


----------



## hardasacatshead

Thanks mate. It's actually a star fish, it was (slowly) crawling back toward the water. He was enormous too.


----------



## Mizu Kuma

Yep, definitely some nice snapshots there!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cannonsburger

*some photos from the new year*

new years day exploration in Grand Rapids
canon eos 650 film


----------



## cannonsburger

can anyone help my embed my photos instead of attaching them? 

thanks. :chin:


----------



## chomps1211

cannonsburger said:


> can anyone help my embed my photos instead of attaching them?
> 
> thanks. :chin:


From inside the thread/post text composition window,.. go to the menu bar above the text and click on the paperclip icon. When the photo download window opens,.. click the choose file button, navigate to the desired photo embed. Once chosen,.. You can upload several at once,.. click "download!"

The file names will appear below in the same window. Close out that window and then once again, from inside the composition window. Click the paperclip icon, and those uploaded photos file names should appear in a drop down,.. place your cursor where you want the pic to appear in text of the post,.. click the file name of the pic in the drope down,.. An image code & number text will appear if you want to check, hit preview post to see if image is there! 

Easy Peezy!!


----------



## cannonsburger

chomps1211 said:


> From inside the thread/post text composition window,.. go to the menu bar above the text and click on the paperclip icon. When the photo download window opens,.. click the choose file button, navigate to the desired photo embed. Once chosen,.. You can upload several at once,.. click "download!"
> 
> The file names will appear below in the same window. Close out that window and then once again, from inside the composition window. Click the paperclip icon, and those uploaded photos file names should appear in a drop down,.. place your cursor where you want the pic to appear in text of the post,.. click the file name of the pic in the drope down,.. An image code & number text will appear if you want to check, hit preview post to see if image is there!
> 
> Easy Peezy!!


GRAND! thank you kind sir!


----------



## chomps1211

YW!! Looks like you're getting some snow at least. Nuthin' here but freezin rain & sleet! :shrug:


----------



## cannonsburger

chomps1211 said:


> YW!! Looks like you're getting some snow at least. Nuthin' here but freezin rain & sleet! :shrug:


we got that after but then some more fresh snow this morning!


----------



## 3NineProduction

Some of my stuff


----------



## Forcite

LuckyRVA said:


> Here's the photos I tried posting earlier...Anyway, just got back from Jackson Hole and Yellowstone last week.


Really diggin' these two images a lot! Nice work.


----------



## ibackstrom

Drop
Almaty, Kazakhstan


----------



## psklt




----------



## nikog

*Flickr*

Check out my flickr! flickr.com/nichgabruch


----------



## Phedder

Playing around with my new Sony Action Cam, getting used to it for some winter edits. Here's my first two nature based attempts;

Slowmo shots of random streams and waterfalls near town. 





And a 4k timelapse of the Fox Glacier Valley today, we didn't do many scenic flights...Nice fresh layer of snow down to around 1100m as well which sneaks in a few appearances.


----------



## Rogue

Phedder said:


> Playing around with my new Sony Action Cam, getting used to it for some winter edits. Here's my first two nature based attempts;






hehehe that time of year for you where you do anything related to snowboarding to get you through waiting for the season to start  looking forward to whatever you create!


----------



## Phedder

Rogue said:


> hehehe that time of year for you where you do anything related to snowboarding to get you through waiting for the season to start  looking forward to whatever you create!


24 days to go until 15 straight days of uninterrupted riding! :dance:

I'm more concerned I'll become another AngrySnowboarder statistic, impaling myself on a selfie stick :embarrased1:


----------



## Rogue

Phedder said:


> 24 days to go until 15 straight days of uninterrupted riding! :dance:
> 
> I'm more concerned I'll become another AngrySnowboarder statistic, impaling myself on a selfie stick :embarrased1:


I haven't yet lol I think you'll be fine  Some of those edits I've made aren't probably impressive or exciting to other riders (which isn't the point), but I truly cherish the better ones I've made. Get after it!!


----------



## Pablo

Here's one I took while down near Queenstown, New Zealand, taken on my iPhone 6s: https://imgur.com/GgUpu3R

Here's another love of mine - skydiving. This was shot on a recent trip to Empuriabrava, Spain (near Barcelona) - 



. I'm the guy whose in all black, wth green laces.

And another one of my Dragon eating some locusts shot on iPhone 6s at 240fps


----------



## JMS93

First time I have seen this thread pop up on the active topics, but I can see my self posting here regularly! I take pictures of EVERYTHING! Here is one I grabbed on Sunday at a gig I went to in Manchester, UK to see the Stone Roses


----------



## poutanen

Just cell phone pics, but trying to improve myself on the basics (lighting, rule of 3rds when possible, etc.)

Ghost Lake near my house



















The wife with a bunch of patrollers at our end of year rafting trip!










Gold bump @ Nakiska with my Avalanche leaned up against the wall










One of my friends during an Avalanche training course:










A few of us at Lake Louise for our instructor certification program:


----------



## ThunderChunky

.


----------



## Ckoch407

The Milky Way coming up behind Devils Castle at Alta, Utah.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckoch407

Little Cottonwood Canyon, late May.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckoch407

Bassackwards, Snowbird.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## basser

Ckoch407 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where is this? This photo looks like a desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Ckoch407

Devils Castle at Alta. Took this earlier this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDA

Had a great day yesterday just hitting side hits at Guthega, proper spring conditions and lots of fun.


----------



## emt.elikahan

JDA said:


> Had a great day yesterday just hitting side hits at Guthega, proper spring conditions and lots of fun.


This looks so awesome it hurts! The season can't come fast enough...
Enjoy!!


----------



## Ckoch407

Mt Hood in May.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ckoch407

Bogus Basin in Boise from this January.


----------



## Donutz

Whistler early morning.


----------



## Manicmouse

Went for a walk on Sunday, thought this photo was pretty good. Wellington, NZ.


----------



## Powdertrax

Another killer sick leave day used up but it will be my last, it will be my last because me and my buddy are retiring early no more sick leave required. 

Corona Bowl Stevens Pass Washington


----------



## smellysell

Powdertrax said:


> Another killer sick leave day used up but it will be my last, it will be my last because me and my buddy are retiring early no more sick leave required.
> 
> Corona Bowl Stevens Pass Washington
> 
> View attachment 159492


I'm so jealous! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax

smellysell said:


> I'm so jealous!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Your time will come, after 33 years of building airplanes I’m done.

Oh wait were you talking retiring or the powder turn ?


----------



## smellysell

Powdertrax said:


> Your time will come, after 33 years of building airplanes I’m done.
> 
> Oh wait were you talking retiring or the powder turn ?


Powder turn, but both! 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax

Same day but on a run called Schimms


----------



## smellysell

Powdertrax said:


> Same day
> 
> View attachment 159539


If we weren't still playing football it might be time for a road trip! When do they open? 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jkb818

From earlier in the month in Utah...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powdertrax

smellysell said:


> If we weren't still playing football it might be time for a road trip! When do they open?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Sadly it’s getting later and later, when my buddies and I started boarding 38 years ago Mount BAKER opened Thanksgiving weekend, now it’s closer to Christmas.

Like any boarding trip it all depends on condition, if you should road trip to the PNW and here during a big storm surge I highly recommend hitting Crystal then north to Stevens Pass and finally north to BAKER. Gotta do it midweek though, even then the crowds last year were fucked midweek. I‘d hit Crystal on Monday, get a hotel in Monroe then hit Stevens Tuesday, head north to Bellingham/Fairhaven and take in the beer/foodie scene then rip BAKER for two days. Plenty of VRBO cabins to rent in Glacier, my son just rented one for nine of them for his college graduation and the price seemed very reasonable.

Hope you can do it or any other road, in my 38 yrs we have memories for the rest of our lives, every time we get together the conversation/stories about boarding ALWAYS comes up


----------



## smellysell

Powdertrax said:


> Sadly it’s getting later and later, when my buddies and I started boarding 38 years ago Mount BAKER opened Thanksgiving weekend, now it’s closer to Christmas.
> 
> Like any boarding trip it all depends on condition, if you should road trip to the PNW and here during a big storm surge I highly recommend hitting Crystal then north to Stevens Pass and finally north to BAKER. Gotta do it midweek though, even then the crowds last year were fucked midweek. I‘d hit Crystal on Monday, get a hotel in Monroe then hit Stevens Tuesday, head north to Bellingham/Fairhaven and take in the beer/foodie scene then rip BAKER for two days. Plenty of VRBO cabins to rent in Glacier, my son just rented one for nine of them for his college graduation and the price seemed very reasonable.
> 
> Hope you can do it or any other road, in my 38 yrs we have memories for the rest of our lives, every time we get together the conversation/stories about boarding ALWAYS comes up


Have friends that have a condo in Glacier, was there the winter before last, right before the world shut down. Hit Crystal on the same trip, but didn't do Stevens Pass for some reason. Unfortunately, had bad luck with snow most of the trip, other than at Baker. Hoping to spend a good chunk of time in the camper again this winter, but will probably stay closer to home. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobPowderjunkie

Powdertrax said:


> Another killer sick leave day used up but it will be my last, it will be my last because me and my buddy are retiring early no more sick leave required.
> 
> Corona Bowl Stevens Pass Washington
> 
> View attachment 159492


awesome! I kinda do the same! I don´t use all my leave days together for some week long vacations or so. I have a deal with my boss for taking leave literally on the shortest possible notice. Basically if I wake up on a week day and it dumped 3ft of snow overnight, what do I do? Do I wait till the weekend so that everything gets tracked out? No.... I´ll call work and say, "ok guys, I´m not coming today, see ya  "

Anyways, sick photo and congrats for retirement!!


----------

